
‘Plogging’ is the Swedish fitness craze for people who want to save the planet - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/inspired-life/wp/2018/02/23/plogging-is-the-swedish-fitness-craze-for-people-who-want-to-save-the-planet-its-making-its-way-to-the-u-s/?utm_term=.db492cc1f1da
======
ggm
The sad thing is, we won't run out of trash for the ploggers to collect.

